# Резкая боль в спине



## Зарина (6 Дек 2020)

В последнее время по вечерам, когда встаю у меня бывает резкая боль в спине. Боль настолько сильная, что я чуть не падаю и темнеет в глазах. Если я встаю резко, то могу сделать шага два и стараюсь за что-то схватиться, чтобы не упасть. В голове и спине ощущение, что как будто что-то разливается. По ночам стараюсь принять позу, чтобы не было больно. Боли у меня давно, уже привыкла, но такие приступы несколько месяцев. То происходит на несколько дней, то снова боль.


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2020)

@Зарина, здравствуйте!
Обращались ли Вы к врачу очно по поводу беспокоящих Вас симптомов?


----------



## Зарина (7 Дек 2020)

@La murr, не могу попасть к врачу. Не записывают из-за ковида. Почему, не могу понять. Когда звоню, отвечают, что записи к врачу нет и кладут трубку

Лет пять назад делала МРТ, но не получилось их прикрепить. Пишет, что не тот формат


----------



## AlexSam (7 Дек 2020)

@Зарина, Здравствуйте!
Добивайтесь приема врача,
когда я сказала ортопеду, что в мае к ним  не было записи, оказалось, что они дежурили и к ним можно было попасть через дежурного терапевта.
У вас острая сильная Боль, Вам нужен врач, обследование и лечение;
можно обратиться и в стационар, день-другой , написать отказ от дальнейшей госпитализации, вернётесь домой,Но уже с обследованием, диагнозом и лечением.


----------



## Зарина (8 Дек 2020)

Спасибо! Постараюсь попасть к врачу. Меня пугает то что раньше этих болей не было,а позвоночник болел всегда


----------



## AlexSam (8 Дек 2020)

@Зарина, конечно страшно. Не поддавайтесь панике. Вам ещё много сил понадобиться. В данный момент требуется полноценное обследование и снять эту Боль.  Лучше бы в стационар. Посмотрите Советы др.Ступина про острую боль, правильное поведение, ЛФК в остром периоде и тд... На форуме хороший поисковик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Зарина написал(а):


> Постараюсь попасть к врачу. Меня пугает то что раньше этих болей не было,а позвоночник болел всегда


Нужно идти к врачу.
По инету только общие советы, но давая их надо знать хотя бы о чем идет речь.


----------



## Зарина (24 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я пошла к врачу. Мне назначили лечение и Мрт. Я прикрепила результаты МРТ. Просто хотела знать, что Вы об этом думаете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Диск для простора поставьте.
Врач поставил диагноз: Люмбалгия?



> ....когда встаю у меня бывает резкая боль в спине. Боль настолько сильная, что я чуть не падаю и темнеет в глазах.


То есть движение в чем-то, скорее в пораженном сегменте, вызывает боль....



> ...Если я встаю резко, то могу сделать шага два и стараюсь за что-то схватиться, чтобы не упасть. В голове и спине ощущение, что как будто что-то разливается....


В голове?



> ...По ночам стараюсь принять позу, чтобы не было больно. Боли у меня давно, уже привыкла, но такие приступы несколько месяцев. То происходит на несколько дней, то снова боль....


У Вас много врожденной патологии, поэтому надо тщательно разбираться.
Попробуйте одеть корсет и поделать те же движения, что вызывали боль. Лучше?


----------



## Зарина (25 Янв 2021)

Вот если я встаю, я должна постоять и только тогда начинать движение, но и это не всегда спасает. Могу пройти несколько шагов и происходит вот такой своего рода приступ. Сидя боли,лёжа боли, но я к ним привыкла. Мне выписали лечение противовоспалительные, обезболивающие и т.д. Стало чуть легче, но буквально на следующий день после лечения, всё по новой. Мой врач на больничном, а мне хотелось бы понять, что изменилось? Ведь боли в позвоночнике у меня с 2013 года, но то что сейчас происходит это не похоже на обычные приступы когда мышцы сводит, это совсем другое. Ноги просто раз и подкашиваются как будто их нет. 
Спасибо доктор за внимание


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

В корсете меньше болит?
Обычный рентген и рентген с нагрузкой ещё не назначали?
анализы: Соэ, Срб?


----------



## Зарина (26 Янв 2021)

Добрый вечер, доктор. Корсета у меня нет. Мне его никогда не советовали, поэтому не покупала. Рентген делала когда то давно без нагрузки. Не нахожу результаты, но там было про спино бифидо насколько я помню. Прилагаю результаты предыдущих МРТ 2015 г.и 2013г.
Сейчас посмотрела врач в предыдущий осмотр написала Люмбаго с ишиасом. Доктор скажите пожалуйста, а то что у меня в позвонках есть несколько гемангиом может являться причиной таких изменений моих болей? Или они не имеют значения на данный момент?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2021)

Зарина написал(а):


> Доктор скажите пожалуйста, а то что у меня в позвонках есть несколько гемангиом может являться причиной таких изменений моих болей? Или они не имеют значения на данный момент?


Гемангиома не причина, если от нее не сломался позвонок.
На МРт нет таких данных.
Боли при движении.
Позвоночник в момент движения можно посмотреть только при рентгене с нагрузкой


----------



## Зарина (27 Янв 2021)

Спасибо большое. Буду узнавать где можно сделать рентген с нагрузкой.


----------

